# Proto-Islam in Gen 6:11



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2009)

Genesis 6:11


> 11The earth also was corrupt before God, and the earth was filled with _violence_.



The Hebrew and the Arabic are the same word: _Hamas_ (destruction)

I got a chuckle the other day as we had talked about the proto-evangelion in Gen 3:15 and this is the Proto-Islam. You could literally say that the Earth was full of hamas.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Jan 30, 2009)

Emph mine:

Palestine (from Dictionary.com)
from L. _Palestina_ (name of a Roman province), from Gk. _Palaistine_ (Herodotus), from Heb. _Pelesheth_ "Philistia, land of the *Philistines*." Revived as a political territorial name 1920.​


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like almost the Scottish guys I know who are Queen of the South fans and quote Luke 11:31 as authoritative.


----------

